# Ice dispenser not working



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I just replaced the control-board on my Kenmore side by side and installed a new water filter at the same time. The only thing that does not work is the ice-auger. All other systems are fine. It would appear to me my problem may be with one of the solenoids or the double throw micro switch. I suppose it could even be the auger motor itself. I would like to avoid trial and error if possible. Before replacing the board the auger would run continually when the old board was plugged in. I had damaged the board during a previous repair problem. Now with the new board in place the auger does not work at all but all of the other systems work fine. Any ideas?


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you please supply the model number of your fridge?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Mod # 253-513-99103 Thank you for whatever you can do


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Check to see if you are getting power to the auger motor.

It is located behind the ice bucket.

If you don't have a meter you can remove the motor and apply 120 volts to it to see if it works.

If the motor works then it is in the wiring or the switch.

You would need a meter to check them.

If you need a part for your fridge you can get your Frigidaire parts here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks girltech I will log on and let you know how it all came out. I have a couple other things that just jumped ahead in priority. Thanks again for your tip. Woody


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I checked the motor as you sugested. It works fine. I am placing an order for a switch today. So I will post an all systems go when new part gets in and working again. Had a broken water gate show up in the spa. Thats been repaired. New battery cables for my Jeep I found were needed. Parts ordered and should soon have that problem fixed. Does it ever end? Good thing I am retired. I wouldn't have time to repair everything that is breaking down.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ice dispenser still a problem*

Well girltech I am back to square one. I replaced the switch I thought may have been faulty. When putting it all back together again I noticed the striker over the switch didn't seem to push the tab on the switch all the way down so I corrected that. As I plugged back in all the wires I made sure they were all down tight on each post. When I turn the power on the ice dispenser now wants to run as soon as the power is turned on and does not turn off. Also the water dispenser does not work now and the light in the dispensing area stays on. When taking things apart I marked all the wires so I wouldn't get them mixed up. Am I looking at a new power board to get it all going again? to save you time my unit is a Kenmore side by side Mod # 253-513-99103 Woodie


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Be care full when you order your parts because there is a power board and the control board.

The control board plugs into the power board.

To see if is the power board or the control board unplug the control board from the power board.

This will tell if there is a stuck key on the control board.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you girltech. I am going to recap briefly so we can look at the whole picture. Sometime back I had to repair a broken actuator -- at that time when I plugged the control board back to the power board I forgot to turn the power off. When I connected the control board back to the power board the auger came on automatically and would not turn off. At that point I looked over the sheet showing parts and position of the parts and determined there were 3 or 4 parts where a problem could be. I suspected I may have fried one of the boards. By chance I happened on to this site. Not wishing to attempt the repair by trial and error and not wanting to call for a repair I posted my problem. It looked at though The problem was fixed for a minute when I checked out the motor as you suggested and it worked fine. Then replaced the control board and all the lights on the board worked when pushed. The auger would not automatically come on when the power was turned on. The water dispenser worked fine. The light over the dispenser worked fine. It would turn on and off using the button. But the actuator would not activate the auger. That's when I replaced the switch and noticed the arm on the actuator would not come down far enough to push the button on the switch. I corrected that. I should mention that I carefully marked each of the wires as I took them off so they would go back on the right post. But when it was all put back together and the power turned on--- The auger would come on automatically and not turn off. The light would come on and not turn off. The water dispenser no longer works. The ice maker does continue to make ice however. Before I throw my hands in the air, give up and call for a repair. I feel like giving it one more try. It must be a simple little thing I've done wrong or overlooked.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

OK after reading your review the only thing that you have done that may be causing the problem is what ever you did to the actuator for the switch.

Is the actuator making contact with the switch all the time now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ice dispenser still a problem*

I can see the tops of both switches when the actuator for either water or ice are pushed and released. They both return to the proper position when released.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

What is the part number of the control board that you replaced?

We will get to the bottom of this problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ice dispenser / part number*

The number stamped on the control card is 70332204


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

I know I ask a lot of question but here is another one.

What was the original reason for replacing the board?

Is there anything else that happen say when you open and then close the freezer door and then try the dispenser?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ice dispenser still a problem*

I don't mind a lot of questions. I just hope I have enough answers to get to the bottom of the problem. I replaced the control board as a result of earlier action of my own. After fixing a cracked actuator I plugged the control board back into the power board without cutting the power to the refrigerator. When I plugged it in the ice dispenser started up and would not turn off. After replacing the board I mistakenly threw out the old one. Dumb me I know. So I can't go back and check between the two. As you recall I have also replaced the switch and double checked to make sure the tab wasn't being held down to keep the dispenser on.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

OK in your first post you wrote that you damage the control board while doing another repair. 

At that time after replacing the board the only thing that did not work was the ice auger.

You found out that the motor was fine and ordered a switch.

After you replace the switch you though was faulty everything when crazy.

The ice dispenser turned on as soon as you plug it in.

The water dispenser did not work again.

The light in the dispenser area stays on.

OK after review this again there must have been some damage done to the power supply board as well as the control board.

That is the only thing that would cause the erratic operation of the dispenser.

*Do this for me plug every thing in and see what happens. Then open and close the freezer door and see it anything changes.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ice dispenser still a problem*

As you requested I plugged in the control board to the power board and opened the door. When the door is opened the auger and light ever the dispensing area on the door turn off. When the door is closed again they both turn back on.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

OK the power board is the only thing that you have not change.

When you damage the control board you must have damage the power board also.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ice dispenser still a problem*

OK-- The problem has not changed. I replaced the power board today and nothing has changed from my previous discription. I even located the old control board and plugged it in with the new power board. Nothing was different between the new or old control board plugged in. Doesn't look like there is much left to replace. The solinoids in the system appear to be all that's left. I don't understand electronics well enough to know how they play in the circut but short of replacing all the wiring what's left?


----------



## ProjectPat (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, I am having the same exact problem. I have a Kenmore Side By Side model# 25351694100. I would imagine that it's fairly similar to your fridge woodie. Did you ever resolve your problem?

I was replacing my ice actuator in the dispenser and I didn't turn the power off to the fridge. When I put everything back together I noticed the LOCK button's LED was flashing rapidly and the water filter reset LED was amber. When I press the LOCK button to unlock the system the Ice auger runs continuously, the water dispenser does not work and the light bulb comes on. When I open the door the control board's lock engages and goes back to flashing rapidly. So if I leave it locked for now it's not a big deal but i'd like to fix it sometime. It seems to me it's a problem with the control board and it just to be reset or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Pat,

It sure sounds like our problems are very much the same. To daate I have not solved the problem. I did, however, talk with a friend yesterday about how a solenoid might have a part in this. I have yet to take things apart again to check it out. I was told it is rather easy to check. I am going to try to get to it tomorrow. If I have any success I will post my findings for you to look at. Woodie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

*same ice problems*

ProjectPat-- I double checked the movement of the solenoid and found it sliding freely. That "pop" sound when the auger begins to turn is the plunger in the solenoid moving. It is my understanding it should move freely and mine does. So I am back to square one. As I told girltech when she came on to try and help me I don't give up easily. Since I have replaced both the powerboard and the control board and even tried switching an old and new of each together thinking perhaps one of the new boards may have been faulty.I am at my wits end. This site catches a lot of viewers so I am holding out hope someone will come through with the answer other than calling the repair guy. That would be like giving up.


----------

